# eBooks SPS und Ethernet



## ebookaktiv (2 Januar 2009)

siehe www.ebookaktiv.de


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2009)

wer schreibt die bücher?


----------



## Ralle (3 Januar 2009)

@Markus
Jau, die Frage hab ich mir auch zuerst gestellt.
Ich hab mir mal ein Testdingens (IEC) dort runtergeladen. Leider kommt man da schon nach den ersten Seiten an die Frage nach dem Passwort, so daß ich auch nichts über die fachliche Kompetenz im Inneren sagen kann, denn das war gleich kurz nach der Einführung. Etwas aus der Mitte des Buches wäre mir lieber, um die Qualität abschätzen zu können. Außerem gibt es das leider nur für Win, also ein echtes Manko, ich hab nun mal 'nen MAC.


----------



## Kieler (3 Januar 2009)

*ebook über Codesys*

Vor einem 1/4 Jahr hat es mich gepackt und ich wollte mich mit Codesys beschäftigen. In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich mir das oben genannte ebook gegönnt. 5€ Euro sind nicht zuviel und ich habe sofort den Schlüssel bekommen, bevor ich überhaupt die Chance hatte das Geld zu überweisen. Das fand ich sehr angenehm, den der Wunsch dieses Buch zu lesen, kam Sonntag auf dem Sofa. Das Buch hat 100 Seiten und läßt sich an einem Sofasonntag problemlos durcharbeiten. Es behandelt die IEC61131-3 an Hand von Codesys 2.3. Aus meiner Sicht ist dieses Buch geeignet für Leute die sich dem erstenmal dem Thema Codesys zuwenden. Das Buch besteht im wesentlichen daraus die 5 Programmiersprachen vorzuführen. Bei 100 Seiten, wird hierbei natürlich nicht besonders in die Tiefe gegangen. Dafür sind sehr schöne Animationen enthalten. In diesen wird einem gezeigt wie man in Codesys kleine Programme in den jeweiligen Sprachen zusammenklickt. Das ist wirklich nett gemacht. Weil häufig scheitert man ja an offensichtlichen, wenn man alleine davor sitzt. Dieses Buch plus die Ampel aus der Codesys Anleitung, haben jeweils gereicht um mich mit Erfolg auf die ersten Codesys Projekte zu stürzen.

Zusatz : In dem ganzen Buch findet sich kein Hinweis auf den Autor ... fand ich auch seltsam.


----------



## SBC-User (4 Januar 2009)

ja ich habe mir das buch mal angesehen, und muß sagen für den first-contact durchaus empfehlenswert, doch in meinen augen mangelt es hier an den grundlegendsten dingen wie dem aufzeigen ein durchgängigen programmierstrategie und dem zusammenspiel einzelner komponenten der ide selbst

mein fazit, für anfänger durchaus sinnvoll, aber kein werkzeug zum erfolg

all das was hier drin steht läßt sich eins zu eins aus der codesys-hilfe ableiten, eher ein umgeschriebenes und im beispielverhalten verbessertes abschreiben der hilfe für meinen standpunkt


----------

